

Google on spectrum bid: We bluffed! - rantfoil
http://mashable.com/2008/04/04/google-we-bluffed/

======
andreyf
Are the winners legally bound to developing a wireless network on that
bandwidth? What's stopping Verizon from dragging their feet setting up such a
network, or leaving it unused altogether?

~~~
pchristensen
Responsibility to shareholders to get return on a 10-figure investment.

------
mattmaroon
Technically that's semi-bluffing.

------
dmpayton
Well played, Google. Well played.

------
ALee
w00t. I for one am thankful that Google is on the side of making spectrum open
instead of colluding with the networks.

------
simianstyle
at least they're not evil

